# My CS 1.6 error



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi, I just made this thread to see if anyone could help me with this...

when ever I try to connect to a server or create a server on Counter-Strike 1.6, it comes up with an error message saying "You have been disconnected from the server. Reason: Bad file Server is enforcing file consistency for models/p_knife.mdl".

Would you have any idea how I can fix this problem?


----------



## Bellator (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi
I saw someone that had the same problem on a norwegian forum gaming-forum:
http://www.catchgamer.no/?module=forum&f=thread&threadId=18047&page=1

Have you installed any custom skins? This may be the problem. Try to backup the "p_knife"-file (just to be safe) , and then delete it from the "models"-folder. This should fix the problem


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yahoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I Can't Believe This Works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks So Much!!!!!!!


----------



## Bellator (Aug 23, 2007)

Happy to help out a fellow gamer


----------

